# Natural Edge Bowl



## markgum (Jan 2, 2010)

attended a class at the local WoodCraft today. Here is what I created, not bad for the first time and I learned ALOT. I really need to get a BIG lathe, my Jet 1014 is super; just won't turn something this size. Yes, there are some boo-boos but it's a start...


----------



## JimB (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful work. I've done a few bowls but not a natural edge yet. Bowls are a lot different than doing pens.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 2, 2010)

WHAT its not a natural edge winged AU burl bowl??? WTF!!!:biggrin: Nice bowl buddy, hows the weather up there?


----------



## babyblues (Jan 2, 2010)

Nolan said:


> WHAT its not a natural edge winged AU burl bowl??? WTF!!!:biggrin: Nice bowl buddy, hows the weather up there?



Hmmm.  I wonder where he could get some top quality Aussie burl caps to make such a bowl?  Any suggestions?  :biggrin:


----------



## Nolan (Jan 3, 2010)

Hum let me think???


babyblues said:


> Hmmm. I wonder where he could get some top quality Aussie burl caps to make such a bowl? Any suggestions? :biggrin:


----------



## markgum (Jan 3, 2010)

I know, I know.. they are in the box of goodies, I got from Nolan. Now that I have found my tools, I should get to those.  The weather has been awesome here. Mid 40's and sunny.    O', wait, I mean it has been raining, gray skies, chance of snow, wet, COLD. you wouldn't like it Nolan. :biggrin:




babyblues said:


> Hmmm. I wonder where he could get some top quality Aussie burl caps to make such a bowl? Any suggestions? :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## arjudy (Jan 3, 2010)

Good work.


----------



## CSue (Jan 3, 2010)

That bowl is beautiful!  What a wonderful piece of wood!  That must have been great watching it "develop."


----------



## gketell (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful bowl.  Quit showing off!

GK


----------



## mickr (Jan 4, 2010)

The biggest "trick" to those is the balance..getting it between center right so one side isn't way high over the other...great job..looks balanced..great first..keep at us and make us all jealous


----------



## markgum (Jan 4, 2010)

very true. had to re-adjust a few times to get the balance just right.  It was nice having a v/s lathe, so I could slowly bring it up to speed.  



mickr said:


> The biggest "trick" to those is the balance..getting it between center right so one side isn't way high over the other...great job..looks balanced..great first..keep at us and make us all jealous


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark,
  Beautiful bowl.  I love taking classes and learning more and different techniques.  I think that bowl should reside back in California.  Those of us in the Northern California/Nevada chapter could pass it around.   What do you think? LOL


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice bowl!!  Any knuckle scars?  DAMHIKT!!!

Lake Stevens, huh?  Sent you a PM.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## FrankG (Jan 30, 2010)

babyblues said:


> Hmmm.  I wonder where he could get some top quality Aussie burl caps to make such a bowl?  Any suggestions?  :biggrin:



Try here: http://www.leetreewoodworks.com


----------



## holmqer (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent Job, now I got to go do some!


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 30, 2010)

good job, was the class with Russ in Spokane?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 30, 2010)

Mark, that is a great bowl, I wish I could do near that well.


----------



## markgum (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope, the other side of the state.  Jack in Seattle



wb7whi said:


> good job, was the class with Russ in Spokane?


----------



## jbostian (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome bowl.

Jamie


----------

